# How do you feel about New Year?



## debodun

In general, do you feel happy, sad, both or neither when the year changes? Many people (optimists), see the new year as bringing many new delights and happy challenges to them. Others (like me - pessimists) only see the coming year as bringing a new disappointments and adversities.


----------



## hollydolly

I kind of always look forward to a New year in the hope that it will bring something new and better for us..eternal optimist in that way. ..I really don't know what to expect, but I always go into the New Year with high hopes!


----------



## Laurie

Until I moved to England (from Wales) I did not realise that anyone, other than the Scots, regarded the New Year as anything special.

New Year's Day was a normal working day and we went to bed at normal time.

I still do!

Sooner it's over the sooner we can get back to normal.


----------



## QuickSilver

Next year HAS to be better....  that's all I hope for.


----------



## Raven

I look forward to the new year and hope it will be one of good health and contentment
for my family.  There might be some  unexpected events to enjoy.  We never know what's
around the corner or what might come up next week or next month but I like to think that 2015
will be a better year than 2014.  It can't hurt to have a positive attitude.

As for new year's day it will be quiet here and after that the days will settle into a routine and
we will have regular mail delivery and a daily newspaper to look forward to.


----------



## GDAD

DAY BY DAY: DEAL WITH WHATEVER COMES!nthego:


----------



## Lon

[h=3]The Holiday Season Saddens Me and I can't wait for the new year.[/h]


----------



## Denise1952

GDAD said:


> DAY BY DAY: DEAL WITH WHATEVER COMES!nthego:



I like this gdad because I really feel the same, just take one day at a time, and do my best to enjoy each. I do look forward to New Years Eve and the fireworks but I don't project much into the future


----------



## Josiah

I'm apprehensive about the upcoming year. I feel that my coping capabilities declined in 2014 and yet I can't put my finger how or why. I just don't get as much done as I use to. In some ways 2014 should have been a lot easier than 2013 because with my wife in a nursing home that removed a great deal of the care-giving responsibilities from my shoulders. Thank goodness our financial situation is on a solid footing. Were that not the case I'd really be stressed out.


----------



## Debby

Josiah09 said:


> I'm apprehensive about the upcoming year. I feel that my coping capabilities declined in 2014 and yet I can't put my finger how or why. I just don't get as much done as I use to. In some ways 2014 should have been a lot easier than 2013 because with my wife in a nursing home that removed a great deal of the care-giving responsibilities from my shoulders. Thank goodness our financial situation is on a solid footing. Were that not the case I'd really be stressed out.




Sure sorry to hear that you're not up to snuff these days Josiah.  Maybe you're still learning to cope with the change in your wife's situation.  That's gotta be a huge mental adjustment for you to go through.  I remember how weird I felt when our girls were both suddenly gone and they were only hanging around for 19 years.  But you and your wife have probably had each others backs for decades more than that so that's gotta be strange and hard for you.  

Would it be possible for you to join some old guys chess group at your local library or community centre just so you get out once in a while?  Maybe that or something like that would help you over what hopefully is just a little hump.


----------



## Josiah

Thank you for your kind words, Debby. Actually the quality of so many of the interactions on Senior Forums is so much better than the same old same old stuff I encounter when I'm out and about that. . . . . yeah I know nothing replaces real interactions. . . . .I'm beginning to wonder.


----------



## pumpkin

The holidays always make me sad. I am just ready for another year and will take one day at a time.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I always look forward to the new year,even when the past year has been a good one (and they usually have been).But I don`t get overly excited about it.Even when the prior year has had bad things happen,I don`t look at the new year as starting over.The last time I can remember really,really looking forward to the new year was in 1977 because my FIL was retiring and we were taking over the family business. That meant I was going from being a homemaker to having a (more than) full time job outside the home. (`Course I still got to keep the old job too  And had two more babies lol.) So I was looking forward to the change,but it could have happened anytime.

That`s interesting what you say though,Josiah. I guess if you look at it as a matter of losing capabilities from one year to the next,I can see how you wouldn`t look forward to it. I think I won`t think about that part...


----------



## Denise1952

That's a cool story Mrs. R, loved it


----------



## oldman

I am also ready for the holidays to be over, even though watching the Grandchildren have their fun is a good time for them. I just want to move on and get into Spring. Some people call that 'wishing your life away', but the holidays hurt (emotionally) really bad and I can do without them.


----------



## Mike

*Hopeful.*


----------



## SifuPhil




----------



## Ralphy1

I will become an octoperson this year and find it depressing, but as long as I can have a big daily martini it will be OK...


----------



## QuickSilver

My hope for the New Year is for hubby and I to get a plan finalized as to what we intend to do regarding retirement.  We have been all over the map.   Sell the houses and buy one new one...  Sell one house and fix up the other one.  Work one more year...  Work two more years..  Work part time.  We still have no clue.   I would just like to have a plan and stick to it.  We change like the weather.


----------



## rkunsaw

I've been through enough new years so I'm pretty much used to them by now. They do seem to be coming more often.


----------



## Ken N Tx

oldman said:


> I am also ready for the holidays to be over, even though watching the Grandchildren have their fun is a good time for them. I just want to move on and get into Spring. Some people call that 'wishing your life away', but the holidays hurt (emotionally) really bad and I can do without them.


 Now that the holidays are over, I am looking forward to a new year. Winter months give me a lot of stress and drama having a large family.

I am looking forward to fishing!! But we just finished another year of drought (5th year!!) and our lakes need to get back to normal!! Texas lakes are all man made lakes that depend on rain from rivers and streams filling them up. The periods of rain that we do get are soaking into the ground and not running into the streams!! 

I know this is selfish, but that is what I am looking forward to in 2015.


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 12341



Mouse: To deny our own impulses is to deny the very thing that makes us human.


----------



## Denise1952

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 12351 Now that the holidays are over, I am looking forward to a new year. Winter months give me a lot of stress and drama having a large family.
> 
> I am looking forward to fishing!! But we just finished another year of drought (5th year!!) and our lakes need to get back to normal!! Texas lakes are all man made lakes that depend on rain from rivers and streams filling them up. The periods of rain that we do get are soaking into the ground and not running into the streams!! View attachment 12352
> 
> I know this is selfish, but that is what I am looking forward to in 2015.



I don't think that is selfish at all Ken, I hear a lot about Texas as I have friend in Llano, and she often asks for prayers because of drought down your way.  Here we have too darn, much rain.  Sure wish I could send you a bucket'er two  Here's too a cloudburst just for you and Texas Ken!!:beerandwhistle::woohoo1::rain:


----------



## nan

I just pray and hope its a better year for our daughter in law who has Bowel cancer and is having another big operation on the 4th of February,also I hope its a better New year for everyone  everywhere.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

I usually love the holidays but this year, it's just blah.  I just can't muster any enthusiasm.  I'll be glad when it's over but it's quickly followed by both my daughter's birthday and mine so it stretches out 'til spring.  Blah.  I just want to buy a house and move on with my life already.  I need something new.  Something good.  Something permanent.


----------



## darroll

Maybe 2015 things will settle down.


----------



## debodun

Blaze Duskdreamer said:


> I just want to buy a house and move on with my life already.  I need something new.  Something good.  Something permanent.



Want to buy a fixer-upper?


----------



## QuickSilver

oldman said:


> I am also ready for the holidays to be over, even though watching the Grandchildren have their fun is a good time for them. I just want to move on and get into Spring. Some people call that 'wishing your life away', but the holidays hurt (emotionally) really bad and I can do without them.



I totally empathize..   I dislike the holidays also..  too many memories of happier times..   As for the Grandkids.. yeah.. they were thrilled with all the presents I bought them... and now they have forgotten all about it... and me for that matter..  I'm good for something at least.   So.. Hubby and I are going to a movie today, and then to the Market to buy a big fat Fish to bake for dinner (back to healthy eating)  and if it wasn't so miserabley cold, I would take my dog Izzy for a walk..


----------



## SifuPhil

Blaze Duskdreamer said:


> ...  I need something new.  Something good.  Something permanent.



Here ya' go ...


----------



## Capt Lightning

I find the new year a bit depressing.  Weather is usually a bit miserable, can't get doing much work outside etc....  I'm much happier when the evenings get lighter, the campsite open and we can get away in the camper and  get the new season's plants sown in the garden.


----------



## Pappy

SifuPhil said:


> Here ya' go ...
> 
> View attachment 12417



oh, a whatchamajinglethingy. I haven't seen one of those in years. I had one when I was a child, but I swallowed it. It all came out in the end ok. :cool2:


----------



## QuickSilver

Capt Lightning said:


> I find the new year a bit depressing.  Weather is usually a bit miserable, can't get doing much work outside etc....  I'm much happier when the evenings get lighter, the campsite open and we can get away in the camper and  get the new season's plants sown in the garden.



YES!  What I wouldn't give for a fresh homegrown tomato!    Store bought hot house just don't cut it do they..


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Josiah

Capt Lightning said:


> I find the new year a bit depressing.  Weather is usually a bit miserable, can't get doing much work outside etc....  I'm much happier when the evenings get lighter, the campsite open and we can get away in the camper and  get the new season's plants sown in the garden.


I imagine that at your latitude it will be a while before the lengthening days start to count for much. How can planting in the garden be anything more than a distant dream?


----------



## Pappy

QuickSilver said:


> YES!  What I wouldn't give for a fresh homegrown tomato!    Store bought hot house just don't cut it do they..



Store bought tomatoes are icky. I use to have beefsteak Tomatos I grew at our old house. They were out of this world with taste.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Store bought tomatoes are icky. I use to have beefsteak Tomatos I grew at our old house. They were out of this world with taste.


A neighbor grew these pink & yellow beefsteaks from seed, over many years.  
View attachment 12420


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

debodun said:


> Want to buy a fixer-upper?
> 
> View attachment 12416



Well, I'm disabled so not so much and no two stories since I can't climb stairs but I do like it!  It's a nice house that just needs some tlc.  I also have to buy in my village, condition of the mortgage from local bank that's been here 90 years, one reason I'm eager to take advantage.  I've just fallen in love with the place and want a house here anyway.  In my price range, there's probably going to be some fixing upping to do that I will have to hire someone to do.  If only the Property Brothers didn't have a condition of having a $65,000 reno budget.



SifuPhil said:


> Here ya' go ...
> 
> View attachment 12417



What in the heck is that thing?


----------



## SifuPhil

Blaze Duskdreamer said:


> What in the heck is that thing?



It's a very fancy tattooing machine (tat gun, as my friends call it).

It's new, it's good and it leaves you with something permanent.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

SifuPhil said:


> It's a very fancy tattooing machine (tat gun, as my friends call it).
> 
> It's new, it's good and it leaves you with something permanent.



No good.  Not a fan of tats even on other people and sure not on myself!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## AprilT

nwlady said:


> Mouse: To deny our own impulses is to deny the very thing that makes us human.
> 
> View attachment 12364




After the night I had, about like the above pics, at least for the start of the year.  :cheers1::banana:.  Tomorrow's another day, but so far so good.


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Here ya' go ...
> 
> View attachment 12417



What the heck, ok, so that Gold Screw reminds me of the one about the little boy that felt so different because he had a golden screw for a naval.  He whined and cried to his folks until they told him there was a good witch that lived up the hill, and he could go to her to see if she could help.  So he began his hike, met up with the nice witch, and she said she was most willing to help him.  She said a few of the "same ole" abra cadaberas, and poof, he saw the golden screw had vanished, being replaced by a naval like the other guys had.

He was overjoyed, thanked her, ran out the door and down the hill to show everyone, and, his butt fell off  Well, I guess the moral of the story is just be glad with who you are, and body parts God gave us.


----------



## Denise1952

AprilT said:


> After the night I had, about like the above pics, at least for the start of the year.  :cheers1::banana:.  Tomorrow's another day, but so far so good.




LOL, at last, someone appreciated my joke, LOL!!  Well I had a little wine, but have to go very easy, I watched as many live feeds of the fireworks, and also found a new, hidden object game with my birthday money-gift, LOL!!

Lovely photo April, love the outfit on you hugs, denise


----------



## Denise1952

Blaze Duskdreamer said:


> No good.  Not a fan of tats even on other people and sure not on myself!



Gee Blaze, it's the thought that counts.  You could have just sent it on to me, and Phil wouldn't have even knownnthego:


----------



## Denise1952

Meanderer said:


> A neighbor grew these pink & yellow beefsteaks from seed, over many years.
> View attachment 12420



OMGosh, the attack of the killer tomatos??  Are those "actual size"?? LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Blaze Duskdreamer said:


> Well, I'm disabled so not so much and no two stories since I can't climb stairs but I do like it!  It's a nice house that just needs some tlc.  I also have to buy in my village, condition of the mortgage from local bank that's been here 90 years, one reason I'm eager to take advantage.  I've just fallen in love with the place and want a house here anyway.  In my price range, there's probably going to be some fixing upping to do that I will have to hire someone to do.  If only the Property Brothers didn't have a condition of having a $65,000 reno budget.
> 
> 
> 
> What in the heck is that thing?



I think it's like the Swiss Army Knife, aaaaaaaaaany thing you want it to be, batteries not included.


----------



## Denise1952

LOLLLLLLLLLL!! Oh boy, hope that tatoo "artist" can run!!nthego:


----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> oh, a whatchamajinglethingy. I haven't seen one of those in years. I had one when I was a child, but I swallowed it. It all came out in the end ok. :cool2:



LOL, Pappy, kids always want to put everything in their mouth.  My niece tried to devour a catapillar (a yellow and black fuzzy one)  My sis caught her halfway into her snack, LOL!!


----------



## AprilT

nwlady said:


> LOL, at last, someone appreciated my joke, LOL!!  Well I had a little wine, but have to go very easy, I watched as many live feeds of the fireworks, and also found a new, hidden object game with my birthday money-gift, LOL!!
> 
> Lovely photo April, love the outfit on you hugs, denise




Thanks you Denise, I LOL the first time I saw that photo, but it definately is how I felt and feel about the fun I had bringing in the new year.  

Best of the new year to you too.  I'm hoping to aim for a more positive perspective going into this year, I know it won't always be easy, sometimes not even likely at times, but, I'm sick of all the negativity i've allowed into my life and put upon some others in the previous year.  I'm going to work much harder this year, though I know some are going to make that difficult, but, it's still my choice in the end.

I really appreciate the well wishes, big hug to you.  :bighug:


----------



## Denise1952

AprilT said:


> Thanks you Denise, I LOL the first time I saw that photo, but it definately is how I felt and feel about the fun I had bringing in the new year.
> 
> Best of the new year to you too.  I'm hoping to aim for a more positive perspective going into this year, I know it won't always be easy, sometimes not even likely at times, but, I'm sick of all the negativity i've allowed into my life and put upon some others in the previous year.  I'm going to work much harder this year, though I know some are going to make that difficult, but, it's still my choice in the end.
> 
> I really appreciate the well wishes, big hug to you.  :bighug:



Weird you would mention negativity.  I blame that on my sis often, she's down or laughing hysterically.  But I realize that negative thinking is something I spend too much time on as well.  I don't know why I always seem to think she's mad or negative about me (well, sometimes it's true I'm sure, lol) but I try to think it's nothing to do with me.  If it is, she's the one that needs to tell me, not me trying to pry out of her like a psychiatrist, lol So ignoring is my new tool for the New Year, and fave line "it's not my biz".  Someone best pray for me, lol


----------



## ClassicRockr

We try to keep positive as much as possible for the new year. I will have an upcoming RC surgery and rehab that we both hope turns out ok. Follow what my surgeon says and I should be fine. I did that for my right RC surgery in '07 and everything went fine then. 

Would also be nice for both of us to lose 20 pounds, but won't guarantee that! We like (or should I say LOVE) eating too much, but not always what we should eat. Luckily, we only gain a couple of pounds "off and on" during the year, but only lose the same. 

This year, hopefully, we will go to Disney World in Orlando for one of their Star Wars Weekends, starting in May. Depends on how my RC surgery/rehab goes. In Dec. of this year, the new Star Wars VII movie comes out. Oooooooh, looking very forward to that. 

Christmas was nice here. All the inside/outside Christmas lights going and Christmas wrapping paper flying everywhere. It was just wife and I, but we sure know how to toss wrapping paper around LOL. Don't have any family close, no grandkids or adult kids, but wife and I definitely know how to celebrate on Christmas day! Anyway, got some nice Star Wars stuff, including the Clone Wars Trilogy DVD set. Already have the Star War's Trilogy DVD set. 

Only thing left to do now is............write down the right year date on things!


----------



## Meanderer

ClassicRockr said:


> We try to keep positive as much as possible for the new year. I will have an upcoming RC surgery and rehab that we both hope turns out ok. Follow what my surgeon says and I should be fine. I did that for my right RC surgery in '07 and everything went fine then.
> 
> Would also be nice for both of us to lose 20 pounds, but won't guarantee that! We like (or should I say LOVE) eating too much, but not always what we should eat. Luckily, we only gain a couple of pounds "off and on" during the year, but only lose the same.
> 
> This year, hopefully, we will go to Disney World in Orlando for one of their Star Wars Weekends, starting in May. Depends on how my RC surgery/rehab goes. In Dec. of this year, the new Star Wars VII movie comes out. Oooooooh, looking very forward to that.
> 
> Christmas was nice here. All the inside/outside Christmas lights going and Christmas wrapping paper flying everywhere. It was just wife and I, but we sure know how to toss wrapping paper around LOL. Don't have any family close, no grandkids or adult kids, but wife and I definitely know how to celebrate on Christmas day! Anyway, got some nice Star Wars stuff, including the Clone Wars Trilogy DVD set. Already have the Star War's Trilogy DVD set.
> 
> Only thing left to do now is............write down the right year date on things!


Sounds like a great year ahead for you CR!  Happy New Year!


----------

